

"Pissing in the well": Shelfari spam and the social contract - altay
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/11/shelfari_and_th.html

======
altay
Also see the absurdly long list of pissed-off bloggers at
[http://www.librarything.com/thingology/2007/11/shelfari-
spam...](http://www.librarything.com/thingology/2007/11/shelfari-spam-
basically-social.php)

(Disclosure: I used to work for LibraryThing... and built their address-book
inviter. I'd like to believe we implemented it a little more tastefully,
though. =P)

------
s_baar
AstroTurfing is fun. Institutionalized AstroTurfing is sad.

